# What ICD-10?



## PickChick (May 23, 2014)

Went to a Gyn appointment today.  The NP had never heard of ICD-10 and had know idea what it was.   Wow.   Has anyone else encountered a healthcare provider who is clueless about ICD-10?


----------



## kohinoor23 (May 26, 2014)

*No clue about ICD 10.*

I can smell malpractice  & fraud, no offence intended.


----------



## texancoder01 (May 31, 2014)

That's fairly scary!  

I know of a couple of providers who are still independent who aren't doing much about it...one told me--'it will never happen'! 

On a plane one day, I talked to an opthamologist who informed me that since ICD10 has been delayed again, he isn't going to do anymore training until summer of 2015. 

Don't know if it will or won't,  but I'm afraid some of these guys are going to be 'behind the 8-ball', come 10/01/15.


----------



## lorrpb (Jun 5, 2014)

Look at it this way, they're creating employment security for coders who make it their business to know ICD-10!


----------



## beckiw (Aug 23, 2014)

My doctor knows what it is, but doesn't give a hoot.  He knows I'll handle it all.


----------

